# .410 TSS Woody



## bullet225ho (Nov 28, 2018)

Hey folks,

I completed my first duck hunt on my own property that I purchased back in August.  What a feeling to be able to slip waders on in my shop and walk to the duck hole in 10 min.  

Shot this woody last week.  Flooded timber in a creek bottom.  Had 2 drake and 1 hen woody decoys on  a jerk and 3 more floating (1 drake and 2 hens) also had woody mojo going.  

Shot with Tristar Viper G2 410 with hand loaded 3" 4/8oz #10 TSS and 1/8oz #4 Steel on top.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 29, 2018)

pretty cool and where did you find that duplex load data from? all my reload manuals are either steel shot or tungsten.


----------



## bullet225ho (Nov 29, 2018)

I modified a load from BPI Advantages manual.  load #120216-3711-6    That load is for 9/16 HW13.  I dropped powder just a tad and should be well within pressure ranges.  I also have data points from Hal (TSS suplier)


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 29, 2018)

Awesome! I hunt almost exclusively with my 20 gauge and I have seriously been looking at venturing into the 28/.410 realm.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 29, 2018)

Awesome! I hope to one day have my own woodie hole and hot have to drive 1-3 hours and race other hunters to a swamp or hole in hopes of pass shooting some woodies!


----------



## 27metalman (Nov 29, 2018)

That is cool.  I grew up shooting a Remington auto 410.  Back then we could shoot lead and that little 410 was pretty handy.


----------



## RiverRat87 (Dec 17, 2018)

I bought the Tristar .410 before dove season. Used it all dove season and opening day for duck season with great success.


----------



## FOLES55 (Dec 19, 2018)

Academy has some yildiz o/u and sxs 410 for sale. 

They caught my eye the other day.


----------



## RLykens (Dec 23, 2018)

How Does that gun pattern? I've got a 870 that I load TSS for turkeys average about 80 I'm a ten inch circle at 40 yards


----------



## bullet225ho (Dec 24, 2018)

It patterns pretty good at 40 with TSS/Steel duplex with I/C choke.   Straight TSS is a different story, just like you mentioned it's very tight with just TSS.  This is 4/8oz TSS #10 with 1/8oz #4 steel on top at 40yds.  1300 fps


----------



## RLykens (Dec 26, 2018)

Would mind sharing your load data for the complete TSS load with me?


----------

